# where to start



## sukiuk (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, we have decided to make the move from U.K. to Portugals silver coast. We are just retired and will be bringing our Old Enlish Sheepdog with us. Any advice where to start would be great. Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

If you're coming in the summer, you need to get the dog a haircut before you come otherwise the poor so and so will be extremely uncomfortable!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Your dog needs a passport from your vet. We brought over our Lab and he had to have one. There's even a space for his photo, believe it or not!.. The passport shows the authorities the dog's chip number which it should have and also the vaccinations and their dates provided. 

When you arrive, your dog should be registered with the local 'Junta' which is like the parish council, but don't get too hung up over this as I would probably argue the locals' street rats aren't. 

You will also need to obtain Portuguese 'dog' insurance which is mandatory for third party risks such as biting the postman etc. This can be obtained from your Portuguese bank and elsewhere. It costs buttons and we have both our digs fully covered for vets' fees and for biting locals' ankles for 18 euros a month.


----------



## sukiuk (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, Mabel is already clipped and ready to go! We thought about moving to the Algarve some years ago but wasn't the right time for us. My husband is now suffering from cancer and has decided its now or never but the silver coast appears to suit our needs better. The area around Foz Do Arelho looks appealing but its difficult to find any in depth info. All help very welcome on good areas, pitfalls etc


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your husband's health problems. 

Every area seems to have it's own bureaucratic rules so it's often a bit difficult to give hard and fast info. 

My own area of Figueiro Dos Vinhos/Castanhera Da Pera/Pedrogao Grande and pretty easy going with regard to things like getting the paperwork for residency and NHS listings etc and Penela are VERY difficult but that's probably no good to you........ 'fraid I don't know much about the coastal areas......


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Where to start?*

Good Morning from just outside Foz! We have been here 7 weeks now, after planning the move for 2 years nearly, we bought our house 'in project' (being built), located 5 km. outside Foz, because we just loved the area. 

For us there is a nice mixture of very helpful english-speaking expats, and portuguese. In our small village there are a number of expats, and also a number of portuguese who have travelled to America. Canada for work, and retired back home. When we go into Foz itself, to a cafe/restaurant, the majority of people are portuguese. Yesterday the beach was being used for a local beach volley ball tournament, last week there was the Foz 10 km. run. 

AS I said, we have only been here 7 weeks, the weather has been cool in the morning, with a sea mist over Foz, and then glorious from about 1.00 p.m., and then the temperature dropping down as the sun sets, so very pleasant and comfortable.

In talking to other expats here, some seem to use the portuguese health service, which comes in for a fair amount of praise, and others have health insurance ..... as yet we haven't done anything about it, but obviously you have particularly difficult circumstances.

Hope this is of some use, if you have any particular questions I will do my best to answer, from my limited experience so far.

Denise


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi,we retired to salir do porto last october,its the best thing we ever did.salir is a lot quieter than foz or san martinho but just minutes away from both.we went on several holidays to the algave but just did not fancy retiring there.we set off doing internet reseach starting with finding a town with all our needs and then looking at places to buy within 10 miles or so.we decided that caldas de rainha looked good so we booked a week in the sana silver coast hotel and got the estate agents to show us around.we intended to rent first but we fell in love with the area straight away and bought our house before we went home. impulsive yes,regrets none.


----------

